
Google Chrome's PDF Plugin Uses Foxit Software - shawndumas
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-chromes-pdf-plugin-uses-foxit.html
======
markstansbury
It costs $100 per user for the Foxit pdf editor? Or the api?

